# AQHA Super Horse..



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I believe that you have to qualify to the AQHA World Show in 6 or 7 different disciplines. I don't believe you have to win in each discipline, but you have to get a certain amount of points overall the other horses...I think its something like that.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

The horse that did it this year was driving, hunter and perf halter...but all the others that were in the rubbing that I met were only ropers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

"It is awarded to the horse that earns the most points in three or more events in two categories during the show."

"The team earned a total of 38 points. Un Forgettable won a world championship in senior pleasure driving, reserve championship in senior hunter under saddle, placed fifth in senior hunter hack, sixth in performance halter stallions and 12th in senior working hunter."

AQHA World Championship Show: 2013 Farnam Superhorse

There ya go.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

